
ScribblePen Scam - theoutfield
Do not purchase anything from this company it is a complete scam. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thescribblepen.com&#x2F; Searching around the web I found out they were originally on KickStarter and pulled campaign.  Anyone know how to get them taken down or make it well known that it&#x27;s a scam?
======
theoutfield
For more information review these sites

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Scams/comments/2p7mk5/the_elusive_s...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Scams/comments/2p7mk5/the_elusive_scribble_pen/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/shittykickstarters/comments/2rdcy2/...](https://www.reddit.com/r/shittykickstarters/comments/2rdcy2/i_did_some_research_into_the_scribble_pen_220k/)

[http://hackaday.com/2014/09/04/scribble-and-the-failings-
of-...](http://hackaday.com/2014/09/04/scribble-and-the-failings-of-tech-
journalism/)

~~~
mtmail
Thanks! So looks like no reviewer has used that pen yet and all that exists
are (faked) videos. The "one day left" preorder is probably shown every day.

The terms-of-service are awful. At least Kickstarter has some safe guards in
place. [https://thescribblepen.com/terms-of-
service/](https://thescribblepen.com/terms-of-service/) "Since the payment is
processed to be spent on the development and manufacture of the Product
immediately upon the submission of the pre-order by you, therefore, it is
practically not possible for us to refund the payment you make."

~~~
theoutfield
Exactly, this is a very professional looking scam. They should invest their
time into something productive instead of stealing other peoples money.

------
mtmail
Your HN account is less than an hour old and "it is a complete scam" should be
at least backed up with more information. Can you share a story or point to a
story/proof/evidence?

------
theoutfield
More information [http://drop-kicker.com/?s=scribble&x=0&y=0](http://drop-
kicker.com/?s=scribble&x=0&y=0)

